# 1992 Stanza tranny won't go into R,D,D1,D2



## engtaz (Mar 25, 2005)

1992 Stanza tranny won't go into R,D,D1,D2. My wife was driving it and turned a corner and the car would in engage into any drivable gear. Only gear working is parking gear. the linkage to the tranny is intact. Please any advice. All fluids are fine.

Thanks:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's possible that the splines stripped where the input shaft engages the torque converter. This was a fairly common problem in J30 Maximas and also occured in U12 Stanzas, as well. One would need to remove the trans and inspect the splines of the converter to be sure; if it is the problem, a new torque converter will be needed.


----------

